# Application for using DC resistivity method طـــلب



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمة الله وَ بركآتُه
يِسسعـــدلِي مَسَآكُم بِكُل خِيير

لو سَمحتُوآ آرِيييد معلومـــآت بَسيطَة عــن :
*Application for using DC resistivity method *
أنــآ الي آعرفه إن استخدآمآت { المقآومة } في :
استكشاف المياه و المعادن و الكهوف 
بس أريد آعرف كيف نوظف طريقة DC resistivity method في استخرآج الميآه والمعادن والكهوووف .. :15:

لأن آريد آعرضه في "بور بوينت" 
وَشآكِرة لكُم جهودكم مقدمَــآآ ​


----------



## جُيُولوجِيَّـة ~’ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع


----------

